# Algae problem and other questions!!!



## HootyHoo (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay so I have a 55 gallon fish tank, just recently started making it into a planted tank. 
I don't know too much about this stuff but I'm learning.

Just recently noticed there's a slight algae problem. 
Is that because there is too much lighting in the tank? 
At first I thought my plants were dying because they got brown/reddish looking but took them out and turns out it was algae covering the plant and they were green and healthy looking underneath it all.

Anybody ever have that happen before?


For substrate I have normal gravel mixed with some Seachem Flourite Plant Substrate.

For CO2 I have the Fluval Mini Pressurized .07oz Kit

And lighting I have four 21" Odyssea 65W Compact Fluorescent Bulb


I am just getting the plant tank started. Anybody have any input/thoughts about substrate, co2 and lighting? Any information is much appreciated!!!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

the algae comes from a few parameters... lighting is one, but to keep your plants thriving you need it. But, you can cut the lighting for 2 days and that will help with the algae and have minimal effects on the plants. Make sure to keep your nitrates down, algae likes that stuff. A cleaner aquarium will help too. You can always get some shrimp, snails, or some fish that like to eat algae and that will keep things under control.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is your lighting period? Maintenance practices?


----------



## HootyHoo (Apr 1, 2011)

Lights are usually on for 6-8 hours. Once or twice though kept on over night (bad, I know).

And I usually do a 20% water change once a week


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you wanted to try and kill it you could do a blackout as suggested. May need longer than 2 days, however. You could just try to cut your light to 6hrs and that be it. Re-evaluate after a week or two. 

Cut your feeding to a couple of days a week. Check to make sure your food doesn't have phosphates in it. Weekly water changes in the 35-50% range. All could help. 

I have a similar light on my 75G.


----------



## Cbster (Jul 25, 2010)

I would by a timer for the lights so they come on and go off at the same time everyday.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I read an article last night that said good nitrate levels (below 40ppm, above 5) and seachem excel work best at getting rid of algae. It also stated that by turning off lights for a few days keeps back growth from plants that would otherwise need the growth to stay ahead of the algae over a mid term period. So something to look for and try?


----------

